# Steam Bicycle Project



## Todd McBride (Jan 24, 2020)

Am refining this steam bicycle project so I can ride it in parades etc. Built it last summer and displayed it running on stand in static display.


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 24, 2020)

Well I’m impressed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perry (Jan 24, 2020)

That makes two of us.   

I really hope it has a steam whistle.    (or do you call it horn?)


----------



## Janger (Jan 24, 2020)

Video!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 25, 2020)

Todd McBride said:


> Am refining this steam bicycle project so I can ride it in parades etc. Built it last summer and displayed it running on stand in static display.


Now that's unique. Release your inner steampunk. I second the call for video!


----------



## Johnwa (Jan 25, 2020)

Forget the video,  I want to see it!


----------



## DPittman (Jan 25, 2020)

Well the steam boat was the coolest thing I saw today until that thing came along, now I think the bike is even more unique!


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 25, 2020)

Janger said:


> Video!



What video formats are we allowed to post John?  My attempt to upload a MOV file was blocked.

That bike is sooo cool as is the boat.


----------



## Janger (Jan 25, 2020)

You have to put it on you tube or Vimeo and then link to it. Hosting video is not possible- well I think it’s technically possible but would be expensive.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 25, 2020)

Janger said:


> You have to put it on you tube or Vimeo and then link to it. Hosting video is not possible- well I think it’s technically possible but would be expensive.



Where do the funds to support the hosting of this website come from?


----------



## Janger (Jan 25, 2020)

Sometimes people give us some cash or a sponsorship but mostly the premium members subscriptions keep it going. It's all volunteer. I tend to do the most editing type of stuff, Josh started it @Jwest7788 with a kijiji ad which I answered, Josh is the technical guy, and @Alexander Alex is our pro machinist and another admin. Josh has a company doing web marketing, I'm in IT as a business analyst, and Alex as I said is a professional machinist.There's a side bar conversation.

When can we see Todd riding the steam punk bike?


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 25, 2020)

Janger said:


> When can we see Todd riding the steam punk bike?



I'm with you on that one.  Todd, I want to see some steam powered wheelies please


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 26, 2020)

Project #2:  @Todd McBride builds a steam powered Segway. Irony in motion.


----------



## Tom O (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice! What are you using for your glands? I have this but it has been on the back burner for a while.




I also have these for setting the pipe in the boilers.


----------



## Todd McBride (Jan 30, 2020)

I couldn't seem to load the .mp4 file of this steam bicycle running so I threw in various photos of the build. They include;

a) part of the heap of laser cut parts I had cut by the Rockyview Hutterites using the laser cutter they partner with Conterra Industries

b) the tube bundle for the boiler consisting of 7  1/2" Sch 40 tubes. Don't suppose my MIG welding would do on a nuclear reactor bundle!

c) the steam engine part way along construction. This was my novel layout to suit a bicycle, not your normal pattern for a steam engine.

d) an old carbide light my neighbor donated to the project. A little hard to find carbide in Canada these days but an oldtimer at Pioneer Acres mined some out of his old acetylene generator drum. The light actually works!

Don't have good pictures of the steam whistle I made from 1" copper plumbing pipe. A steam engine has got to have one of those. The tabletop model ones are too small and the one on my steam boat, the Alice May, is way too large. After  I figured out the physics of a steam whistle it wasn't too hard to make. It will about deafen anyone in the garage with a 125# head of steam.

Will post more pictures in the spring when I pull the bike out of the shed for summer.


----------



## Janger (Jan 30, 2020)

Love it ! Wow so cool.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 30, 2020)

Todd McBride said:


> I couldn't seem to load the .mp4 file of this steam bicycle running so I threw in various photos of the build. They include;
> 
> a) part of the heap of laser cut parts I had cut by the Rockyview Hutterites using the laser cutter they partner with Conterra Industries
> 
> ...


Looks like fun.  I'd love a few basic pointers on making a steam whistle for a tiny boiler. However I'm sure I would never get up to 125lbs of steam.  Any secrets your willing to share.  I did a bit of internet searching a year or two ago but couldn't seem to find much info on the basic design of them.


----------



## Janger (Jan 30, 2020)

Oh btw the site does not support video directly but you can upload to YouTube or Vimeo and then post a link to the video. That works fine.


----------



## Todd McBride (Jan 30, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Looks like fun.  I'd love a few basic pointers on making a steam whistle for a tiny boiler. However I'm sure I would never get up to 125lbs of steam.  Any secrets your willing to share.  I did a bit of internet searching a year or two ago but couldn't seem to find much info on the basic design of them.



The key thing is the steam needs to escape at sonic velocity through a annular ring that pointing up into the upper cup of the whistle. That seems to require at least 30psi in my whistle. My steam enters the bottom "cup", and escapes by flowing up between the outside of a washer and the 1" pipe (maybe a .005 ring gap). Spaced about 1/2" above that annular gap is the bottom edge of the top cup that is about 3" long consisting of a capped piece of 1" copper pipe. That sonic steam jet oscillates into and out of the top cup depending on the cup length and gap and that creates the extreme noise that is the steam whistle. The whistle works on air even as low as 20psi but really screams on steam above 30psi, even better at 140psi. 

If I ever get my CX 709 lathe working and some 1" brass bar stock I will be able to make a proper job of that steam whistle, though my plumbing fittings work and look not bad.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 30, 2020)

This is one of best projects I have ever seen. Beautifully creative. Great work.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 30, 2020)

What are you firing this with?  Coal?


----------



## Todd McBride (Jan 31, 2020)

Nope, lazy man operation with propane. Use propane in the steam boat too.

I don't expect that you can build an adequately compact and intense burner for coal.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 31, 2020)

Now that is creative. Would have never though of that.


----------

